# 240sx



## PurePlayah (Jul 10, 2006)

Okay im lookin to buy one but if i get one i dont want the stock engine, arent they lieka crate engine/truck engine?? lol so i want to stick a sr20det into it, thinkin a black top but red are cheaper, but the main probelm id have with this is trying to install it.. with all the wires and plugs and all that shit plus im no mechanic.. so can someone tell me if this is a easy thing to do how hard it would be and if they know anyone in the seattle/tacoma area that does this kinda thing?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

since you said yourself that your not experienced, don't try doing this swap yourself. the wiring harness will give you hell your first time doing this, so don't bother. there has to be at least one shop in seattle that'll do it.


----------



## PurePlayah (Jul 10, 2006)

what bout this deal?? i was lookin at a car place and they offer alot of stff for 11grand.. heres the list'


The Car: 89-93 Nissan 240SX Fastback 5 speed vehicle
Red Top SR20DET Turbo Charged JDM 2.0L DOHC 210hp engine, Approx. 30-60K for miles
SR20DET 5speed Transmission Approx. 30-60K for miles
SR20DET Wiring harness and ECU
Front Side Mounted Inner Cooler
New Full Front, Sides and Rear Body kit,
New Spoiler,
New Tien 1.75" Drop springs
New Altezza Black on Chrome Taillights,
New Foglights,
New Million Color LED Underbody Lighting with wireless Remote.
New Struts,
New Custom Paint, (Underhood, Door Jams, Under Trunk)
New 18" Custom Alloy Rims
New 225/40 Fusion ZR1 Low Profile Tires
New 4" Tip Chrome Polished Exhaust
New Brakes
New Projector with Halo Headlights
New Walbro Fuel Pump
Body Prep(Dings and such taken out)

Install:


Body Kit (Front, 2 sideskirts, Rear bumper
Spoiler Install,
Underbody lighting install,
New brakes
Altezza Tail light install
Fog light install
Drop Spring Install
Motor/Trans/Wiring Harness/ECU Install
Struts Installed
Brakes Installed
Exhaust Install
Projector Headlights Installes
Walbro Fuel Pump Installed


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

underglows? 4" tip? altezzas? now you really don't need half the stuff on there. you actually might be able to spend less doing some of that stuff that might actually be needed (brakes, suspension, etc.) than paying someone $11K for it.


----------

